
Deepfakes Are Going to Wreak Havoc on Society. We Are Not Prepared - jmk20
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robtoews/2020/05/25/deepfakes-are-going-to-wreak-havoc-on-society-we-are-not-prepared/
======
quantified
First Amendment and fair use issues mean that lots of deepfakes will not be
illegal, in case we were interested. There doesn’t seem to be a way to prepare
except to start distrusting things now, which just accelerates the era of
distrust.

Any ideas for preparation?

~~~
ta17711771
Stop worshipping authority, and revert back to individual critical thinking
and verifiable proof.

~~~
quantified
Verifiable proof means no recommendation algorithms, retweets, embedded
videos- just seeing and hearing things clearly in person. Which might be what
we need. But probably we need some additional tools in case most of humanity
doesn’t take that advice.

